# Stepping into strange shoes



## Kadrek (May 15, 2016)

Hi everyone.

My name is Simon. I'm currently writing what I hope will become a book. I force myself to write at least one page a day, whatever happens.
I've been writing stories for a while now but as a role playing game master. I make up the setting and story and the players of the game play characters in this story. I have been doing that for 13 years now and gotten pretty good at it.

It gave me a strong sense of how to make a story interesting: Plot twists, tensions character development,...
 But on the other hand, I am new to writing in a certain interesting style. Since those games involve talking, I improvise my descriptions. So now that I started writing, I find I have to start developing my own style. I also don't usually play the role of the main characters. I leave that to my players. I'm good at making antagonists and background/secondary characters but I don't have a habit of having the main character's perspective.
I'd love to post my first chapter in the fiction section but it seems like I can't do that yet for some reason?


----------



## Reichelina (May 15, 2016)

Kadrek said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My name is Simon. I'm currently writing what I hope will become a book. I force myself to write at least one page a day, whatever happens.
> I've been writing stories for a while now but as a role playing game master. I make up the setting and story and the players of the game play characters in this story. I have been doing that for 13 years now and gotten pretty good at it.
> ...



Hello! 
Nice to have you here! 

You will need to post at least 10 substantial posts before you start a new thread where you can post your work. 
This will be so easy to do. You can share your feedback on some of the members' posts and tell us what you think of their work. That is going to be one way to earn your 10 posts. 

Have fun! 

~Reich


----------



## Kadrek (May 15, 2016)

Thanks.
Having little experience in writing, I don't know if I'll be comfortable writing critique for others...
Also, mow much is a "substantial" post?


----------



## Reichelina (May 15, 2016)

Kadrek said:


> Thanks.
> Having little experience in writing, I don't know if I'll be comfortable writing critique for others...
> Also, mow much is a "substantial" post?



I know how you feel. But critiques are appreciated. 
You can just share your interpretation, what you like about their work, etc.
You can post anywhere except the Procastination Forum, to make those posts. 

Come on, it's okay. 

I suggest you go to the Prose - Fiction sub forum and read a few posts. Tell us what you think.  
We don't bite! Tee hee.


----------



## Firemajic (May 15, 2016)

Hello Simon! Nice to meet you.. Welcome to WF! Respectful critiques are a vital part of the writing process, writers need to know what works / does NOT work, and why. Without feedback, it feels like writing in the dark... also, if you give feedback, you are more likely to get feedback... So, jump in and enjoy..


----------



## Jack of all trades (May 15, 2016)

You should know that General Fiction counts as published, as it can be seen by members and nonmembers alike. You may want to post it in the members only Prose section (Prose Writers Workshop), just in case you go the traditional publishing route. That way you won't have a first rights issue.

Oh! Welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 15, 2016)

Kadrek said:


> Thanks.
> Having little experience in writing, I don't know if I'll be comfortable writing critique for others...
> Also, *mow much is a "substantial" post?*




Hi, Simon, welcome to the forums 

Basically, Reichelina means that you need something more substantial than saying something like 'cool' and 'I like it'. You don't have to post anything mindblowing, we just want you to post in good faith and not simply be posting so you can post your work.

As far as posting your work goes, you won't be able to do so until you do have those ten posts (you're halfway there now). You may then need to wait a few minutes until your regular membership kicks in. It is then that you will also have access to the Prose Writers Workshop if you want to protect your work from non-members.

So, go explore. You can get involved in our writing discussions. You don't have to do critiques if you're uncomfortable doing so. You can even post in the lounge, though keep in mind anything in the Procrastination Central or Word Games do not count as posts. They will count as posts anywhere else though.


Again, happy to have you here


----------



## Kadrek (May 15, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> You should know that General Fiction counts as published, as it can be seen by members and nonmembers alike. You may want to post it in the members only Prose section (Prose Writers Workshop), just in case you go the traditional publishing route. That way you won't have a first rights issue.
> 
> Oh! Welcome.


What exactly is the first rights issue? Something like copyright?
What if I don't publish all my work on here but just 50% to get feedback and improve my style? Would that also cause a first rights issue?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 15, 2016)

Simon, basically you're better off asking that question in the publishing forum. You'll probably get some better answers there.


----------



## Requiems4robots (May 25, 2016)

Hello there Simon  My name is Ashes and I'm brand new to these forums! Your post caught my eye because I am a huge fan of role-playing and tabletop games! I started writing before I ever played anything though, and I've never been a dungeon master. I'm not sure if I could do it, even with my background in creative writing! So I think it's pretty neat that you're adapting your interest in being a game master to write stories. 

Welcome, and I look forward to reading your future posts! I'm actually very eager to see what your story is like.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boofy (May 25, 2016)

Heya Simon. Like Requiems, I also love tabletop/role-playing games. I don't know whether you've ever played Time Stories, but I actually wrote a custom adventure for it recently. I think a lot of games are branching out into creating platforms for accessible fan made content. It's like video game mods have seeped into the real world. Very fun! I play a lot of DnD in my local boardgame cafe (which is as good at it sounds) and online via Roll20. :3

I'm rambling, anyway. I hope you stick around! ^^;


----------

